# Ibra: nuovo KO? Un'operazione risolverebbe, ma...



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Sky: oggi Ibra non si è mai scaldato. E' rimasto tutto in tempo con la fasciatura al ginocchio. Non ha mai fatto tattica con la squadra in settimana. Quindi non sta benissimo. Per risolvere definitivamente il problema al ginocchio ci sarebbe l'intervento. Ma a quell'età è difficile. Oggi comunque Ibra non ha saluto San Siro.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

up


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Maggio 2022)

È andato,purtroppo


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: oggi Ibra non si è mai scaldato. E' rimasto tutto in tempo con la fasciatura al ginocchio. Non ha mai fatto tattica con la squadra in settimana. Quindi non sta benissimo. Per risolvere definitivamente il problema al ginocchio ci sarebbe l'intervento. Ma a quell'età è difficile. Oggi comunque Ibra non ha saluto San Siro.



Ibra ormai è al capolinea.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (16 Maggio 2022)

Lui in panchina come team manager...mental coach...è da blindare prima di domani....oggi ha spinto vocalmente con le sue indicazioni come se stesse giocando per 90 minuti! E la frustrata della maglia in maniera amichevole con saele...musica per chi nello sport c'è stato e capisce cosa significa GRUPPO!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Lui in panchina come team manager...mental coach...è da blindare prima di domani....oggi ha spinto vocalmente con le sue indicazioni come se stesse giocando per 90 minuti! E la frustrata della maglia in maniera amichevole con saele...musica per chi nello sport c'è stato e capisce cosa significa GRUPPO!


Sì, ma un mental coach non guadagna 4 netti più bonus… è stato un errore rinnovare, questa la verità.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (16 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma un mental coach non guadagna 4 netti più bonus… è stato un errore rinnovare, questa la verità.



Non vediamo tutto io lavoro che ha fatto da inizio anno nel gruppo....lasciamo perdere per un momento la resa sul campo...anche se ha fatto un goal ogni 123 minuti non male....oggi per incitare i tifosi quando sono arrivati con il pullman allo stadio ha sfondato il vetro a manate! Immagina il discorso che farà prima del match di domenica....entri in campo come un leone che non mangia da una settimana!


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: oggi Ibra non si è mai scaldato. E' rimasto tutto in tempo con la fasciatura al ginocchio. Non ha mai fatto tattica con la squadra in settimana. Quindi non sta benissimo. Per risolvere definitivamente il problema al ginocchio ci sarebbe l'intervento. Ma a quell'età è difficile. Oggi comunque Ibra non ha saluto San Siro.


Svelato il mistero del mancato ingresso.
A questo punto direi che 99% si ritira.


----------



## Controcorrente (16 Maggio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Lui in panchina come team manager...mental coach...è da blindare prima di domani....oggi ha spinto vocalmente con le sue indicazioni come se stesse giocando per 90 minuti! E la frustrata della maglia in maniera amichevole con saele...musica per chi nello sport c'è stato e capisce cosa significa GRUPPO!


Ibra per fare il mental coach deve essere un giocatore, deve sentirsi leader del gruppo. Onestamente mi sembra consapevole dei suoi limiti, se è in grado di dare una mano anche solo part time.. gli rinnoverei il contratto. Come quarto attaccante e per come incide nello spogliatoio non sarebbero soldi buttati.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2022)

pensavo fosse il ko alla mano per aver sfondato il vetro sul pullman 

comunque mi dispiacerebbe non vederlo entrare contro il Sassuolo
diciamo che il massimo sarebbe un suo ingresso decisivo, tipo scudetto interista vinto a Parma


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pensavo fosse il ko alla mano per aver sfondato il vetro sul pullman
> 
> comunque mi dispiacerebbe non vederlo entrare contro il Sassuolo
> diciamo che il massimo sarebbe un suo ingresso decisivo, tipo scudetto interista vinto a Parma


meriterebbe un gol all'ultima se almeno si reggesse in piedi...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2022)

È arrivata l'ora per lui di accettare la sua età e gli acciacchi che ne derivano 

Ha avuto una carriera fenomenale, ma è arrivato il momento di passare ad un ruolo dirigenziale


----------



## EmmePi (16 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ibra ormai è al capolinea.


... o un nuovo inizio, se solo si decidesse ad intraprendere la carriera da allenatore.


----------



## sunburn (16 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> meriterebbe un gol all'ultima se almeno si reggesse in piedi...


Un gol decisivo di Ibra significherebbe essersi trovati in una situazione disperata della quale farei volentieri a meno…


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un gol decisivo di Ibra significherebbe essersi trovati in una situazione disperata della quale farei volentieri a meno…


io guardo il risultato a fine partita, non reggo.
quindi per me è uguale


----------

